# Swift Bolero 680 FB Fiat X/250 Judder in 5th gear



## Adamsale (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi, currently travelling through France and have arrived in Jura region. The judder whilst reversing onto grass pitches is very much in evidence. 

However we are now experiencing a vibration/judder in 5th gear whilst accelerating between 50 and 55 mph. This was very apparent when fully loaded with fuel, but eased as the fuel load reduced to half a tank. The van has now covered just over 5000 miles. 
Has anyone had a similar experience with this vehicle?

PS the weather has been 28c and glorious today


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

We have no judder forward in any gear and have covered about 6000 miles. There is a problem when backing up a slope. Not much on the flat.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Judder*

Hi

I had a car that juddered at about 55 - 60 mph. It turned out the wheels needed balancing.

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Is it only juddering under power especially full power on a hill or hard accelaration? If you lift of the power do it stop?

If it is it could be the multi mass fly wheel. These are quiet common failures on a lot of latest generation Dervs. My car had had two changed in 85,000 in the that 30 months.

Richard...


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I know you are abroad so probably can't get a copy of the magazine 'Motor Caravan' July issue, but there is an article in there on page 6/7 about clutches on the Ducato.............whilst I know alot of the problems are ref reversing etc they are saying if anyone experiences and problems to take your vehicle to a Fiat dealer to be checked by a technician and they are dealing with each vehicle on a individual basis.

There is a report of a clutch failure on a Bolero at 4000 miles.

I wonder if anyone could scan the magazine for you and send you the copy to read.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Two PM sent, each with one of the two page from Motor Caravan Magazine.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

some-where-in-oxford said:


> Two PM sent, each with one of the two page from Motor Caravan Magazine.


Brill thanks.............did you read Russells report in there too :wink:


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Briarose said:


> Brill thanks.............did you read Russells report in there too :wink:


Can't remember - which page?

There is also a letter in Which Motorcaravan July 2008. Page 17.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

some-where-in-oxford said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Brill thanks.............did you read Russells report in there too :wink:
> ...


Page 81 am sure I know him from somewhere :wink:


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Ah Yes - Page 81 the Kon-Tiki Report.

Too big to park here - I have a baby Kon-Tiki coming next week.


----------



## 113427 (Jun 17, 2008)

*swift bolero 680 fb*

i have just bought a new swift bolero 680 fb,great motorhome only one problem in reverse gear going up an incline you get a terrible judder as i am in the motor trade i know now that this is a problem with this vehicle for it seems there is not a problem without the converstion in this make of vehicle, but the problem is the chassis can not take the weight of the swift converstion,can anyone tell me if they know of a fix


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Gordon, you will find that some of the panel vans have the judder too.


----------

